# Existential Therapy



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's an article that may shed some light on worry and anxiety from an existential standpoint:

page one

page two
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...rapy-why-we-worry-and-what-we-can-do-about-it 
I feel it raises some good points. This is the angle I'm taking now after years of little progress in regular therapy. Thinking about death may sound morbid, but it seems to be helping my anxiety. I think about my current worry as if I'm on my death bed, it shrinks the worry pretty rapidly. Looking at this whole mess of my life as serving a purpose in the future, as teaching me something, is helping me cope with everything. Staying in the moment, one day at a time, is great wisdom.I think its the only sane way to live.And since the article mentioned Alan Watts here's a quote by him that i really like : "I have realized that the past and future are real illusions, that they exist in the present, which is what there is and all there is."- Alan Watts


----------

